# hatchling lighting



## realwomenfightnaked (May 27, 2016)

I have my hatchling in a 48 x 18 (basically a 45 gallon)

I have the basking side set with slate and a deep dome fixture with a zoo med repti basking light (100-150 watt I believe) 

but for the cool side, I feel like the temp is low on that side, I'm wondering what low powered bulb I could put over there to bump it just a little

also should I turn my lights off at night?


----------



## Walter1 (May 28, 2016)

Lights off at night. What is cool side temp?


----------



## realwomenfightnaked (May 28, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Lights off at night. What is cool side temp?


its around 65 

the tegu hasnt arrived yet im just setting up the enclosure before he does so dont be alarmed

I was thinking of a wet towel over the top its a screen top


----------



## Walter1 (May 29, 2016)

Mid-upper 70s for hide at cool side.


----------



## CameronJayBauer (May 29, 2016)

You want to still have a heat source at night, but without leaving a bright basking bulb on. Some use ceramic heat emitters. I personally always use a black night heat bulb normally 150w. All the light suppliers make them (Zoo med, Exo terra, Zilla, All living things)


----------



## Walter1 (May 29, 2016)

CameronJayBauer said:


> You want to still have a heat source at night, but without leaving a bright basking bulb on. Some use ceramic heat emitters. I personally always use a black night heat bulb normally 150w. All the light suppliers make them (Zoo med, Exo terra, Zilla, All living things)


Good advice.


----------



## CameronJayBauer (May 30, 2016)

CameronJayBauer said:


> You want to still have a heat source at night, but without leaving a bright basking bulb on. Some use ceramic heat emitters. I personally always use a black night heat bulb normally 150w. All the light suppliers make them (Zoo med, Exo terra, Zilla, All living things)


I should add that I would be using a 150w in a 6x3 enclosure. That would probably be too much for a tank your size


----------

